

Yahoo Board Member Out Over CEO’s Bogus Résumé - bane
http://nymag.com/daily/intel/2012/05/yahoo-board-member-out-over-ceos-bogus-rsum.html

======
ahi
My comment four months ago...

> I choked on my coffee when I saw the headline. Not the Scott Thompson from
> Kids in the Hall. Though that would be an inspired choice as well, and just
> as likely to save Yahoo.

Sketch comedy might have been preferable to this train wreck.

~~~
ktizo
The "I'm crushing your head" sketch would seem wonderfully appropriate for
this.

------
thespin
I'm willing to bet this problem doesn't end with Yahoo. How many CEO's do you
think have resumes that contain false data?

CEO's, older, experienced CEO's, only expose their resumes to a very limited
scope of reviewers. I'd suggest that the scrutiny (fact-checking) that their
resume gets is not quite the same as, say, a developer applying to a large IT
company. Whether the demand for a factually accurate resume from a potential
CEO is greater, less than or the same as your average developer is left as a
question for the reader.

Here the person leading the search embellished her own credentials.

Perhaps when selecting a CEO, there are "more important things" than the
checking the accuracy of his/her resume.

But then you could also argue finding false information on a resume might just
have some informative value of its own.

The public almost never gets to see a CEO's resume. I mean the actual
document, not some blurb that comes out of the communications department.

~~~
bane
As an aside, this company makes verifying lots of resume educational claims
relatively simple <http://www.nslc.org/>

